# stonechester



## ex racer rider (10 February 2013)

Has had an amazing day at stonechester. 
We went to the racehorse to rolls royce clinic and had a lesson with Emma hawksby all of which was fab. The arena is gorgeous with a fab surface and its got a fab atmosphere, will definitely be going back!


----------



## kathrin (13 February 2013)

I like this forum, amazing and very informative,


----------



## ann-jen (16 February 2013)

They seem to be running a lot of decent clinics there too. I need to get my ass to one of the bsja training days there I think!


----------



## Bexx (20 February 2013)

I went there with my loan horse too, thought it was fab. Had a good blast on the gallops and really good instruction. Will deff go for more lessons with emma. The cottage and stables were lovely too!


----------



## ex racer rider (20 February 2013)

Bexx said:



			I went there with my loan horse too, thought it was fab. Had a good blast on the gallops and really good instruction. Will deff go for more lessons with emma. The cottage and stables were lovely too!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, did you go to the first day too? I was the one with the colour full hair


----------



## orionstar (6 March 2013)

Where abouts is it?


----------



## ex racer rider (6 March 2013)

orionstar said:



			Where abouts is it?
		
Click to expand...

North lane, between crook and willington. DL15 0TZ.

I can pm you her number if you like


----------



## orionstar (6 March 2013)

Is it the one where you can see the gallops running up beside the main road as you drop down from Tow Law? And number would be great thanks.


----------



## ex racer rider (6 March 2013)

orionstar said:



			Is it the one where you can see the gallops running up beside the main road as you drop down from Tow Law? And number would be great thanks.
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed i think 
I will pm you her number, if anyone else wants it just give me a shout


----------



## leflynn (7 March 2013)

I want to get to one of lessons or clinics esp for baby horses and rubbish riders   We'll get there once the neds are back in work I'm sure!


----------



## weebarney (7 March 2013)

Do they have a web page?


----------



## ex racer rider (7 March 2013)

I don't think she has a web page but she does have a Facebook


----------



## weebarney (7 March 2013)

Is it the Lucy white lea Forbes page?


----------



## ex racer rider (7 March 2013)

weebarney said:



			Is it the Lucy white lea Forbes page?
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed


----------

